# Cam help



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

I purchased a 69 Judge with rebuilt 400. The car has been driven rarely since the owner passed away in 2001. It was fully restored in 1997. I changed the oil yesterday and there was a nice clump of shavings on the oil plug magnet. No telling what oil was used since the owners passing. The son had the car but was not really "into cars". Here is the cam. Can anyone tell me if it's a flat tappet?? 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheGrudge (Mar 7, 2017)

Purty sure that's a custom Hyd Roller grind.


----------



## TheGrudge (Mar 7, 2017)

....and a fairly healthy one too...


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks!!! Ohhhh yea it's pretty aggressive!! Need to post a video of it idling!! Sounds sweet! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

